# “Rewind has been disabled on the Bolt”



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

So I called to opt out of the pre-roll ads, and I noticed recently that I can’t press the rewind button on the TiVo bolt and have it work... so I mention this to technical support while I was on the phone opting out of the pre-roll ads...

The guy tells me that rewind has been disabled on all TiVo bolts.

“They were having problems with it not working properly and so they disabled it on all bolts.”

Am I losing it or is that really true…

I suspect it’s time to get rid of all my TiVo’s and move on to something else. 

I wonder how many TiVo customers are getting lost on a daily basis with some of the crap they’re doing?


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

That is crazy even for the wonderful CSRs we deal with now. No, rewind is not being disabled on all Bolts or any other DVR. It sounds to me like a bad button on the remote. Some on demand shows will have all trick play disabled but that is only for the specific show


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you have a smartphone just download the Tivo remote bc app and see if rewind works. Easy peasy.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

It does it from every remote I have, so I don’t think it’s actually the TIvo remote

weird

Thanks for getting back to me so fast


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Reboot


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I had the same problem with the recent update and had to reboot to fix it. I've had to reboot twice to fix the rewind/fast forward problem.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been noticing this too, specifically when your are recording a program and cancel the recording while still watching it. The Tivo will not let you rewind or pause. Need to figure out how to report this to them.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen problems with rewind and fast-forward. I've also been having the problems where, when jumping around between tuners, the tuners pause when you switch to a different tuner. 

Easiest fix is to play a recording. Any recording...just a few seconds will suffice. Then the three problems described above will be gone...until the next time.

Rebooting also works, it just takes longer.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just another of the many lies from TiVo NO-help Support to get the customer off the phone instead of helping him.


----------

